# BIG COTTONWOOD CREEK



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

IS THERE ANYONE THAT COULD TELL ME HOW TO CATCH A FISH ON THE BIG COTTONWOOD CREEK UP BY THE SPRUCES. GETING FRUSTRATED AND WOULD LOVE SOME HELP


----------



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

I have tried several times last 2 weeks, VERY tough right now with water at lowest I've ever seen it. The fish have most likely moved to a few select areas where water is deep enough. I won't bother till we get some steady rains. When norm waterlevels, fun and easy to get small fish in pocket water on pools with attractore patterns, there not picky.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------

